# Elles Sis!!



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
For those who haven't read the General Thread lately.....Elle has a new Sister!!
Here is a pic of her....
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellessis.jpg

In reply to your questions:

Mr Squeaks:


> Really look forward to seeing pictures of the new loft!
> Uh - so ELLE has a "baby" sister (as in smaller? Same Dad? I would assume so...
> The egg next to the baby doesn't look real - is it?


Lol... I'm sure she will be rather large just like her...ummm 'BIG' Sis was 
The egg next to her is a real egg, unfortunately this egg failed to hatch...so I guess Elles Sis really will be just like her 'BIG' Sis.

I have finished off the main part of the new 'loft'...I use this term loosely as due to living in AU with our heat here, the pigeons are happier in a mesh style aviary enclosure, with nest boxes in the end to huddle in if they want to get warm at night.
The basics are done and my pigeons are in there and starting to make a mess already 
They just love the extra room to fly around in, and believe me...it is VERY big in there 
More room for pigeons.....LOL
Here is a pic of my new 'loft':
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=newmloft.jpg

TerriB:


> Wow - what a cutie! Any speculation as to whether she will be the same color as Elle?


Penny and Ash are the Parents again...so aswell as the predicted 'large' size...Elles Sis will also be an Ash-Red Pigeon, most likely with Spread...so it is most likely that she will look somewhat like Elle!!
Being a Spread Ash-Red her pattern will vary, but she should be very similar.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I have to tell you about a heart stopping moment yesterday...
I prepared the new loft and moved all of my pigeons in, moving Penny across last.
Quickly I transfered the nest box to the same spot it was in in the old loft setup in the new loft....picked up Penny and sat her on her baby (and the other egg). Penny ofcourse instantly sat on her baby and fluffed up ready to attack me if I went near. (Penny is the best Mum, very protective of her babies)
I then turned around and picked up a screw and screwdriver to attach the nest box firmly to it's support. As I did this about six of my other pigeons all rushed towards me and flew onto the top of the nest box.
As they did this they moved the nest box, and with their extra weight...the whole thing crashed to the floor!!!!! 
My heart stopped...I reached down and picked up Elles Sis and examined her....luckily she looked fine.
I quickly reassembled the nestbox placed her in it popped Penny on top of her and screwed in the all important two screws.
During this disaster the other egg cracked open on the floor. Luckily the egg looked not formed and it was apparent that this egg (which was two days overdue) had not developed properly.
I checked Elles Sis all night and she looks ok still. I am kicking myself for not having the screw in my hand when I put the nest box in so I could keep hold of it...luckily so far...little Elles Sis looks healthy and happy and her little scare should become a bad memory in the past that she can forget about.
I'll keep you all updated.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a scare, Alaska. I bet your heart skipped a few beats. I think you were more scared than the bird.
Glad Elle is alright. Still keep an eye on her.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whew!  That must have been a heart stopper, I can only imagine...


Ella's baby sister s another doll baby!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely loft/aviary! Reminds me of Cindy's Aviary, which I just love. We sit and watch the antics of her lovely pijjies!

So what is the new one's name? Can't keep calling her(?) ELLE's sister!  

Sounds like all is well and no one is the worse for the experience! Keep those updates coming!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

My heart definately did stop...when I picked her up she was belly up on the ground...she is back being loved by both parents...the last time I checked Ash was stuffing food down her throat...no wonder Elle was so big growing up 
It has been interesting to see how the two familys have reacted to each other,as they used to be in seperate areas, but are now together. They all seem to be doing well, and Elle....who stands an inch taller than all of them has taken on the role of Queen of the cage 
Thanks...I tried to make a nice big flight area so that they could all stretch their wings as I don't release them. Yesterday was the first day I really saw my birds stretch their wings and fly. It was really breath taking.
Hmmmm...A name hasn't sprung to mind for Elles Sister as yet...I'll have to think some on it, I'm sure she will name herself over the next few days.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Elle's new baby sister is a real cutie for sure, looks like she will develop the same colours as her sister to me...going by her very yellow down. But hey, you're the resident colour expert here, not me

That was an awful scare you had for sure!!!! I would have felt exactly like you and my heart would have been in my throat and I would have felt like I had a boulder in my stomach. I'm so glad the chicks seems fine, keep an eye on things in the coming days just to be sure.

Thanks for the new picture


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww

*sniffles*

Ok I'm gettin' misty eyed here

just kidding!

heh-heh

small joke

I hope my pigeon Tory turn out looking like Elle's sister. Currently Tory ISN'T with me right now, I plan to visit my friend Lana who has her. I'll post Tory's photos here when I get the chance and if My sister will allow me to scan them since we don't have a desktop computer, I have to use her toshiba laptop.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Well its been a few days now and Elles Sister (who I have named Noir) is doing very well 
Just like her sis she looks to be a very special pigeon....she is black from beak to toe!!
Yes little Noir's Skin has changed colour and she now has a beautiful black body with gold fluff...I don't think I have ever seen a black pigeon baby before.
Here is a pic of her:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=noir.jpg
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My goodness! What an unusual baby! BEAUTIFUL NAME for a beautiful - soon to be- lady pigeon!

Can't wait to see what she will look like fully feathered! You sure do have the MOST unusual combinations, Alaska!

Do you think she will be as big as ELLE? I know you said her dad was stuffing her with food...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How interesting - didn't know they could change colors like that! She is certainly a well cared-for baby! Excellent name, too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

alaska said:


> Well its been a few days now and Elles Sister (who I have named Noir) is doing very well
> Just like her sis she looks to be a very special pigeon....*she is black from beak to toe!!**Yes little Noir's Skin has changed colour and she now has a beautiful black body with gold fluff...I don't think I have ever seen a black pigeon baby before.*
> Here is a pic of her:
> http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=noir.jpg
> ...


Only having two sets of pijjies born here, I never really thought about the body coloring as babies. I always just marveled at how adorable they were.

I became curious after seeing the picture of Noir, so I checked a picture of Bonnie & Clyde as babies & they are black from beak to toe as well. Their parents are a blue bar & checker. 

Cindy


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Shi, Noir definately is going to be another 'supersized' pigeon...like her sister...Ash continues to stuff food down her throat....and she continues to grow.

Thanks Terri, Ash does do a fantastic job of feeding, and Penny is the most protective wing slapping pigeon I have 

Bonnie & Clyde where adorable little babies...I love the pic Cindy 
Indeed they do look very similar to little Noir, even to the point that they have a little white egg tooth attached to the end of their black beaks.

Here is a current pic of how little Noir looks today...just starting to open up her feathers:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=noirwithfeathers.jpg

What interests me about Noir is that her father is an Ash-Red and her mother is a Brown Spread Pigeon. Noir's feathers are opening up as a gray colour. This tells me that Ash must also carry Wildtype (Blue/Black) pigment as his other pigment colour (so he shows the dominant Ash_Red colour, which he also passed onto Elle, but also has the Wildtype colour which he has passed onto Noir).
In Pigments the order of more dominant left to right is Ash-Red -> Wildtype(Blue/Black) -> Brown.
So Elle has Ash-Red and Brown, Noir has Wildtype(Blue/Black) and Brown, thus producing the different coloured birds from the same parents.
But most importantly, Noir looks to be a spread bird (all gray), which she gets from her mother Penny....but being gray she must also have another colour modifying factor such as Dilute to make the black colour go gray.
I did not know that either of the parents where carrying this.
Anyway I'm rambling...all in all Noir is one BIG special girl and she continues to do well.

As for her Sis Elle....UMMMMMMM....I THINK ELLE IS A BOY!!!!!
Since I made the new loft and all my pigeons are together now, Elle has taken a liking to Fluff. Elle continues to strut around filling her crop with air (to the point I think she must have Pouter or Cropper in her bloodline), and I have even seen Elle jump on top of Fluff!!!
This breaks all the rules...as I thought Elle was a girl...and Fluff was a boy?????
How confusing...I will let you know if this behaviour continues and who lays the egg 
Here are two pics of Elle courting Fluff:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellecourting.jpg
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellecourting2.jpg
Notice Elles Semi-Fantail while strutting around.
Wow this is a really long post...but I must also share a pic of my new little friends...I recently got a pair of King Quails (Button Quails)...and they run around in with the pigeons and clean up a little bit..they have settled in nicely and are starting to make a nest in the corner by dragging straw and Pigeon feathers into the corner...here is a pic of them:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Otherbird&album=Alaska&pix=quails.jpg
If you have read this far...congratulations...you made it through what I think is my longest post so far...LOL
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Alaska,
I read your post to the end LOL 
Your birds are soo beautiful and they have awsome colors.
Thanks for sharing the pics.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

alaska said:


> Wow this is a really long post...but I must also share a pic of my new little friends...I recently got a pair of King Quails (Button Quails)...and they run around in with the pigeons and clean up a little bit..they have settled in nicely and are starting to make a nest in the corner by dragging straw and Pigeon feathers into the corner...here is a pic of them:
> http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Otherbird&album=Alaska&pix=quails.jpg
> 
> Alaska


Oh boy, so THAT'S what "butt-butts" look like!!! Pidgey, you better be SUPER nice to Daryl, or you know what's comin' LOL  

Alaska,
Don't worry about the long post...we love it. The pictures are great. Interesting news about Elle...guess you'll just have to watch and wait to see if maybe you have an Elliot instead of an Elle. And love Noir's name...a beautiful baby.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Me too .. read it all the way through and LOVED the pictures! What beautiful birds and no matter that there was perhaps a small mistake in naming Elle  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I was going to ask if that's what Butt-Butts look like...now I know! They are sooo cute! 

Loved your post, Alaska, no problem with length at all...That ELLE (Elliot? Ellis? Els?) is one beautiful bird AND so if Fluff! And, once again, looks like 'suspense' time at pigeons.com: IS ELLE a male? IS Fluff a female? WHEN will an egg be laid??   

Can't wait to see if Noir will be a completely all Gray Spead...sure will be a purdy burdie!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

alaska said:


> Hi all,
> For those who haven't read the General Thread lately.....Elle has a new Sister!!
> Here is a pic of her....
> http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=ellessis.jpg
> ...


_*www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ visit my website if you are bored*_


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Your site is definately coming along nicely Pikachu 
Noir is showing more feathers today...and even though she is a spread...her checked wings show through...here is a pic of her today:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=noirfeath.jpg
Just like her sis Noir is absolutely huge...remember this pic today is of her at only 12 days old.
Lets not forget Elle...she hasn't stopped courting Fluff....hear is a pic of the crop inflating I told you about...I'm sure there must be Pouter or Cropper in the bloodlines somewhere...
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elleonthechase.jpg
And last but not least...Elle wanted me to pass on a BIG HELLO to everyone at pigeon talk....she remembers all the fuss when she was growing up and wanted to pose for a pretty photo for you all...here she is smiling for the camera...
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=elleposing.jpg
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Thanks for the new pictures of Elle and sister, Noir! Noir is is growing like a black, fuzzy WEED!!!  Noir is doing extremely well just like big sis or bro, Elle did.

The new pictures of Elle were great too, s/he has turned into a big, beautiful confident bird....very nice


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Alaska,
Noir is magnificent !! That baby looks like quite a handful. You must be pleased with your beauties. They are to be proud of, and then some.
I heard from a friend out in California. She has been invited to Australia to judge at a few of your winter shows. Lucky gal !!!
Daryl


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
it's been a while since I have been on...and in that time little Noir has all grown up!
I thought I would share a pic of her today:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=noirgrownup.jpg
She is actually a lot darker than this pic shows...I think the flash was a bit too bright and is reflecting on her.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Alaska, Noir has grown to be a beauty!

Have you changed ELLE's name yet? I'm assuming that she is now a HE (actually, always was?) Are Fluff and ELLE now an "item?" It's REALLY hard picturing ELLE as a MALE!

I would have asked about the guys and gals earlier, but Victor has been doing his suspense thing about getting new birds. He seems to delight in keeping everyone in suspense over WHO is shipping a Rosco! I have been sidetracked!!

Thank you for giving me a wakeup call! So how are all the guys and gals enjoying their new space? Who's romancing who and any more babies due or here???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Noir is quite stunning, thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Noir looks like she is just waiting to be picked up and cuddled. What a wonderful expression on her face. Just beautiful.

Maggie


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ...What a wonderful expression on her face. Just beautiful.
> Maggie


My sentiments exactly! Don't know if it's the breed, the blood line, or the environment, but your birds seem so sweet and gentle.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TerriB said:


> My sentiments exactly! Don't know if it's the breed, the blood line, or the environment, but your birds seem so sweet and gentle.


Yes, I agree....they always look so calm and content...as if they are smiling!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Yes, I agree....they always look so calm and content...*as if they are smiling!*
> 
> Linda


Guess what, Linda...they ARE!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I sure hope they are smiling, I do try to make their little lives as good as I can. Along with the Vitamin and Supplement Routine and the Xtra Big sized new loft...they do seem to be quite content.
Noir probably was waiting to be cuddled in this photo, as I go out every day and pick her up and give her some attention...I think it won't be very long at all before she comes out of the nest.
As for Breed, Noir is a different breed the other babies (who are APT's)...and it is a different family, so bloodline in different...so I am hoping it is the environment and care I give them 
I do know that they flock to me when I enter the loft, and perch on my head and hands...but I do have to attribute a lot of that to the fact I am usually holding safflowers 

As for Elle, I am finding it hard to think of 'her' as a 'he' aswell..it is so ingrained in my mind that Elle is a girl. All the confusion started from when 'her' Dad Ash jumped on top of 'her', but now she likes to fill 'her' crop with air and dance around attracting Fluff. They are definately a couple...everywhere Fluff goes, Elle is sure to follow, and I mean seconds after...everywhere...like a stalker...lol
I do tend to think of Elle as Elliot (thanks shi for the name change) whenever she/he is showing boyish behaviour...I guess time will tell when the couple finally lay some eggs and start incubating.
Apart from that my new Quails have settled in nicely and think nothing of pushing in amongst the GIGANTIC pigeons (relatively speaking) at feed time to get a few seeds, and the Pigeons all don't seem to mind.
There is only one other scandal happening in Alaska's Loft at the moment...Baldy has come of age...and Cecil seems to be taking a liking to her (his own daughter!) ... I often see them flirting around...and Baldy has started to lay eggs...however so far they have been infertile.
Thats about all from here at the moment 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Just read the thread from top to bottom again... What a gorgeous bird! he, ooops!, I mean SHE  has come out looking fantastic! How do you think her colours will turn out after a molt? Will she look the same?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I am hoping Noir retains her deep colours after molting..Noir is black beaked, footed, skinned and feathered...apart from the checks on the wings which give stunning contrast.
My other babies are all molting at the moment, so it will be interesting to see how they come out the other side...a few of them have darker feathers showing through that just may dissapear after molting out...Fingers crossed and I'll let you know how it all goes.
Regards
Alaska


----------

